# Best ever Booties.......



## Marjib73 (Jan 19, 2012)

Using size 3 or 4 needles, cast on 36 stitches for top

QUAKER STITCH: (wrong side) Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row, Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row, for purled stripe
Purl 1 row, knit 1 row, purl 1 row, knit 1 row, for knitted stripe

Repeat these 8 rows once. Repeat first 4 rows again
Purl 1 row

BEADING:	K 2 tog., YO*, K 1, K 2 tog., YO; repeat from * (end) K 1 
Purl 1 row

INSTEP:	Slip first 12 sts. to holder. Join another strand of yarn. Knit next 12 sts.
Slip last 12 sts. to holder. Work stockinette on 12 stitches for 2 inches. 
End with purl row. Break yarn.

Slip 12 sts. from first holder onto same needle with instep sts. Knit these 12 sts:
Pick up and knit 16 sts. on side edge of instep: knit 12 instep sts.: 
Pick up and knit 16 sts. on other side of instep;
Slip 12 sts. from holder onto free needle and knit these 12 sts. (68 sts in all)

FOOT: Repeat 8 rows of Quaker Stitch  twice

First decrease row:	Knit 2 tog. K 30, K 2 tog. Twice
K 30, K2 tog (64 sts)
Purl 1 row
Second decrease row	Knit 2 tog. K 28, K 2 tog Twice
K 28, K 2 tog (60 sts)
Purl 1 row
Third decrease row	Purl 2 tog. P 26, P 2 tog twice, P26, P 2 tog (58 sts)
Knit 1 row

Bind off

(You can either crochet a chain or run a small ribbon through the beading to hold the bootie on my aunt used to embroder a flower on the top of the bootie they were precious.) I will see if I can find a picture to post.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Marjib73 said:


> Using size 3 or 4 needles, cast on 36 stitches for top
> 
> QUAKER STITCH: (wrong side) Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row, Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row, for purled stripe
> Purl 1 row, knit 1 row, purl 1 row, knit 1 row, for knitted stripe
> ...


Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting!! I too would love to see a picture of these!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

They sound like the ones my Mother used to make. I would love to see a picture.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

They sound very nice but also would love to see a picture.


----------



## JennK (May 15, 2011)

Yes, please post pic!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to see picts.


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

They sound very nice, and easy also. Would love to see a picture also!


----------



## dianewilliamson (Dec 26, 2011)

Are these baby booties?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

would like to see picture also, thanks


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Would also love to see a picture!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I bet they are so cute please post pic


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

Just writing this pattern down because my printer won't work and noticed on the 3rd decrease row things don't add up. You won't have 58 stitches if you do the decreases(K2 tog.) as often as it says. Can you clarify for me? They sound like what I have been looking for!


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Would also like to see a picture of them.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes! Really DO need a picture to visualize and know whether I can make them, or want to make them. Most likely I do, if it is posted on this site! Thanks!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

What size yarn and needles do you use?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Funny how Printers throw a wobberler just when they are really needed.They can be very tempremental Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Please send a picture. Please


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

picture please. Sounds like something I could make


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Marjib73 said:


> Using size 3 or 4 needles, cast on 36 stitches for top
> 
> QUAKER STITCH: (wrong side) Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row, Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row, for purled stripe
> Purl 1 row, knit 1 row, purl 1 row, knit 1 row, for knitted stripe
> ...


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

Marjib73 said:


> Using size 3 or 4 needles, cast on 36 stitches for top
> 
> QUAKER STITCH: (wrong side) Knit 1 row. Purl 1 row, Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row, for purled stripe
> Purl 1 row, knit 1 row, purl 1 row, knit 1 row, for knitted stripe
> ...


These sound kind of like the ones I make but I, too, would like to see a picture. It is hard for me to visualize a pattern just by reading it. Are they done on a stright needles and then seamed up? I usually do two booties at a time and have altered my pattern (number of stitches etc) to make them more suitable to a newborn.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

I, too, am interested in seeing a picture, & knowing needle & yarns used.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Please! I know it is difficult or really inconvenient or maybe just not possible, but we are "creative artists" here, and most of us are "visual learners". Pictures really, really help!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

agree, need pictures also. Just let us know if you can't post and we'll stop asking.


----------



## Marjib73 (Jan 19, 2012)

My sister is going to send me one.....be patient she is on vacation. I will look but I think my daughter-in law gave them away...I'm trying. They are adorable and stay on really well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'' be waiting for the picture!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'' be waiting for the picture!


Me too!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## JoannaP (Jul 24, 2011)

I knitted one up this evening. You are correct about the stitches not adding up. Since the decrease rows seemed to be decreasing by 4 (64, 60) I followed the pattern and did 56 and it worked fine.

I used size 4 needles and baby yarn (Baby Bee Sweet Delight) and it seemed to be more a toddler than baby size. There were no instructions on sewing up the bound off stitches, but I assumed it needed to be constructed, so I divided the stitches in half and did a 3-needle bindoff from heel to toe, so that only the heel edge needs to be seamed, and it appears to be okay. I am attaching a picture. The heel edge is pinned together so that I could send the pic.
Joanna


----------



## JoannaP (Jul 24, 2011)

I knitted one up this evening. I think you are correct on the stitch count, but since each decrease row was 4 stitches less (64, 60) I used the 56 stitch instructions and it turned out okay
I used size 4 needles and Baby Bee Sweet Delight baby yarn and it seemed to be more toddler than baby size. I winged it on the finishing. I divided the stitches in half and did a 3-needle bindoff. I will seam the heel later, but for right now pinned it so that I can attach a picture.
Joanna


----------



## JoannaP (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, I double-posted. I think it's too late for me to be up


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much! Just what was needed! Thanks for the extra time and extra effort to produce this for us! The picture is perfect, and the bootie is lovely!


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

I too followed the bind-offs to get 56 stitches. My problem was I used size 3 needles but worsted weight yarn. Mine turned out big enough for probably at least a 3 year old. They are cute!


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

These are THE BEST, they never fall off. Was given a pair when my first daughter was born, she is now 54. Nice to know this pattern has survived the times. Easy to make and oh so nice to receive.


----------



## Marjib73 (Jan 19, 2012)

That is them...I usually knit in pastel and knit the top of the foot in white. But they stay on and are very warm. A finer yarn will make a smaller one I think. I have not knit one in years and my knitting skills were always limited. This may be a modified version my sister came up with..I will check my written copy ( I did not have it one my computer) and see if the #'s are different. My kids are in their 30's and I knit them when they were little for friends showers and stuff. I will look on the weekend for old pictures and for the pattern.


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

What age are they for?


----------

